# Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2012)

Ein Kommentar von DR. Thomas Günther mit der Erlaubnis, das bei uns zu veröffentlichen.



> *Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker​*
> Nun sind es schon 13!
> Das ist die Zahl der Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischerei in Deutschland, die sich für die Umsetzung des Zusammenschlusses ihrer beiden Dachverbände noch in diesem Jahr ausgesprochen und damit gegen den erklärten Willen des VDSF-Präsidiums gestellt haben (vgl. Blogbeitrag Der Riß wird tiefer).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Kleine Anmerkung:
Es ging nie - wie im Titel von Dr. Thomas Günther formuliert - um eine "Angler"fusion.

Es ging immer nur um eine Fusion von Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären!!!

So weit weg von Anglern, wie man nur sein kann (ausser man wäre gleich Peta-Mitglied...)...

Und das nicht nur beim bekanntermaßen anglerfeindlichen VDSF/DAFV, über den und dessen Präsidenten Dr. Thomas Günther hier schreibt, sondern inzwischen eben leider auch beim DAV.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245071

Abgesehen davon waren von den angeblich 13 Mitläufern und Dessetierten aus VDSF/DAFV und DAV bei der wirren Initiative eh nur 8 anwesend bei der oben genannten Sitzung..


----------



## ivo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Interessant ist doch, wer da unterschrieben hat auf dem Papier. Nicht die Präsidenten machen die Politik, was schon schlimm genug ist, nein die Geschäftsführer haben das signiert!


Es ist empörend, solche Infos nicht vom eigenen LV zu bekommen!!!!!!!! Die "Mitarbeit" in der Initiativgruppe wird einfach totgeschwiegen!


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Ivo, im zweiten Teil Deiner Aussage stimme ich Dir zu. Deutlich verbesserte Informationspolitik muss und wird die Hauptforderung an den DAFV sein - oder der DAFV wird nicht sein. Für LV wird das eine besondere Herausforderung, da dort meist Geld und Leute dafür fehlen.

Was die "Mitarbeit" in der Initiative betrifft: Am Beispiel SH kann man sehen, dass ein LV seine Haltung konsequent weiterverfolgt. Nicht die Position des SH hat sich geändert, sondern nur die Rahmenbedingungen. Daher braucht es in Kiel auch keiner zusätzlichen Legitimation für die Unterzeichnung des Saarmunder Papiers.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Bei einer Fusion genannten Zerschlagung des DAV braucht es in meinen Augen immer bei allen Punkten eine Mitnahme und Diskussion unter den Anglern - vor allem dann, wenn man sich auf einmal von der bisherigen Linie entfernt um eine andere einzuschlagen, wie jetzt der VDSF-SH..

*Nur für die, die es vergessen haben sollten:
Letztes Jahr haben im Verbandsausschuss noch ALLE (Landes)Verbandsfunktionäre dem VDSF-Präsidium und dem Präsidenten das vollste Vertrauen ausgesprochen und ihn ermächtigt, die Verhandlungen alleinverantwortlich zu führen und auch alleine abzusagen...
Dieser Beschluss gilt meines Wissens bis heute (oder hat jemand was anderes gehört von der VDSF-Sitzung jetzt am 11.07.?? Das dann zum Thema Information und Mitnahme der Angler)
Und das alles zur Seriosität dieser Herrschaften................*

Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme  wäre aber Grundvoraussetzung, wollte man den Verbandsfunktionären auch nur ansatzweise glauben, sie würden das alles für die Angler tun.....

Ob in DAV oder VDSF/DAFV...

Ud da ist der VDSF-SH seiner Linie wirklich treu geblieben, wie alle anderen Verbände auch:
In Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln, ohne Angler zu informieren oder  gar versuchen, diese mitzunehmen.

Dieses Fusion genannte reinpressen des DAV in den VDSF ist schon von daher - wie oben geschrieben  - eine reine Verbands/Verbandsfunktionärsgeschichte, bei der die Angler konsequent aussen vor gelassen wurden..

Und dass daraus was vernünftiges für Angler entsehen sollte, nur weil nach Jahrzehnten sich ein paar der bis dahin selig schlummernden Landesverbandsfürsten des VDSF nicht mehr alles vom VDSF-Bund vorgeben lassen, davon kann nur jemand träumen, der die letzten Jahrzehnte nicht bewusst miterlebt hat......

Wenn man zu viel Mist zueinder kippt, gehen eben die Gewässer kaputt und es ist eben kein Dünger mehr..

Und das ist für mich diese Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF:
Zusammenkippen großer Misthaufen.............

Nach all dem bisherigen unwürdigen Geschachere ALLER Beteiligten, DAV, VDFS/DAFV oder Initiative, ist keinem einzigen dieser Verbände oder Verbandsfunktionäre zu trauen..

In meinen Augen haben die uns Angler bisher immer nur verarscht und uns geschadet, sie werden es auch weiterhin tun..

*D*ie *A*ngler *F* ürchterlich *V*erarscht....


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Was SH betrifft, finde ich es bedauerlich, sie anzugreifen, weil sie ihrem inhaltlichen Kurs treu bleiben, nur weil sie das zu einer Abkehr von den Personen/ Gremien führt, die von diesem Kurs abgewichen sind. Die Legitimation von SH beinhaltet nicht, dem VDSF-Präsidium zu folgen, sondern eine Fusion 2012 zu unterstützen. Genau das tut SH nach wie vor. Dafür meine Anerkennung. 
So viele Mitgliederversammlung kann niemand organisieren, wenn die einmal abgestimmte Linie bei jeder Luftdruckänderung erneut basisdemokratisch legitimiert werden sollte.
Und man kann SH auch nicht vorwerfen, nicht informiert zu haben. Jeder wusste, wofür SH steht. Ein Anti-Fusionskurs, wie er teilweise im AB befürwortet wird, stand an der Förde ohnehin nie zur Debatte.
Also lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf und gewähren wir den gewählten Vertretern das Recht, das, wofür sie mehrheitlich eintreten sollen, auch sachgerecht zu vertreten. Schwarmintelligenz bewegt sich im Denken, Gestaltung aber auch im Handeln. Ohne das bleibt alles nur Idee.
Wir sollten uns auch hier der Mühe unterziehen, die Diskussionsebenen Fusion ja/nein und Agieren innerhalb des laufenden Fusionsprozesses auseinanderzuhalten. Sonst ist alle Kritik wohlfeil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Nach all dem bisherigen unwürdigen Geschachere ALLER Beteiligten, DAV, VDFS/DAFV oder Initiative, ist keinem einzigen dieser Verbände oder Verbandsfunktionäre zu trauen..

In meinen Augen haben die uns Angler bisher immer nur verarscht und uns geschadet, sie werden es auch weiterhin tun..

*D*ie *A*ngler *F* ürchterlich *V*erarscht....

Aus diesen Verbänden und von den aktuellen Funktionären wird nichts positives für Angler kommen.

Die müssten ALLE so anständig sein, zurückzutreten und neuen Leuten Platz zu machen, die ganze Fusion absagen und mit Experten von aussen das Ganze neu anfangen..

Nur so kann was für Angler Positives rauskommen und eine Fusion oder ein gemeinsamer neuer Verband (wäre eh das beste) Sinn machen.

Bisher gilt für mich noch, frei nach der Magsatire:
Anstand, Intelligenz und Verbandsfunktionär passt halt nicht zusammen.

Entweder man ist intelligent und Verbandsfunktionär, dann ist man nicht anständig.

Oder man ist anständig und Verbandsfunktionär, dann ist man nicht intelligent..

Oder man ist anständig und intelligent, dann ist man kein Verbandsfunktionär...


----------



## ivo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

SH interessiert mich nich. Den LV den ich meine (mein LV) macht zwar in dieser obskuren Initiative mit verliert hier im Land aber nicht ein Sterbenswörtchen darüber. 

Das Präsidium dieses LV wurde erst dieses Jahr neu gewählt. In diesem Präsidium sitzen sehr viele Angestellte aus angeschlossenen Verbänden. Für meinen Geschmack zu viele. Damals wurde ausgeführt, dass gerade die Angestellten vieles schneller und besser machen könnten als ehrenamtliche Mitglieder... 



So, und nun noch einen Gruß an meine lieben Geschäftsführer|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

*Zitat Brotfisch:*_

Die wenigen “Argumente”, wenn es denn überhaupt je welche waren,  gingen dem VDSF-Präsidium mehr und mehr aus – und damit wuchs  verbandsübergreifend die Zahl derjenigen, die nicht mehr ungeprüft  übernehmen wollten, was Offenbach verlauten liess

_Sorry, aber Deine Statements sind zwar wie immer sehr wortgewandt, aber die Sinnhaftigkeit erschließt sich mir immer weniger.

Diese "Initiative" *hat *ungeprüft alles übernommen, was den kruden Gedankengängen der Fusionsverhandler entsprungen ist.  
Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass Mohnert wohl abgesägt wird. Das mag für Dich alleine schon ausreichen um diese unselige Fusion toll zu finden, tut der Tatsache aber keinen Abbruch, dass es ein gnadneloser Verrat aller DAV-Angler ist, deren Präsident mit wehenden Fahnen und unter verdrängung aller vorherigen Versprechen, zum VDSF übergelaufen ist. 

Es wird keine Fusion geben. Denn nachdem den VDSF den DAV geschluckt hat, ist kleiner mehr zum fusionieren da.


----------



## ivo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Der Präsident des DAV ist im Grunde ein ganz armer Tropf. Er war immer ein getriebener der LV. Anfangs hat ein LV seine Position offen unterminiert jetzt sind es derer 3. Was soll er machen? Er hat zwar einen Beschluss zur JHV eingebracht, der auch beschlossen wurde aber wie viel der Wert war sieht man an der Beteiligung an der Initiativgruppe...

Persönlich verstehe ich die Handlungen meines LV in dieser Hinsicht nicht. Leider hat der geschätzte Präsident keinerlei Erklärung abgegeben, warum man plötzlich in der Initiativgruppe mitmacht. Dafür war er von der JHV auch nicht autorisiert...


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zitat Brotfisch:*
> 
> _Die wenigen “Argumente”, wenn es denn überhaupt je welche waren, gingen dem VDSF-Präsidium mehr und mehr aus – und damit wuchs verbandsübergreifend die Zahl derjenigen, die nicht mehr ungeprüft übernehmen wollten, was Offenbach verlauten liess_
> 
> ...


 
Erstens habe ich die Fusion in ihrer inhaltlichen Machart seit vielen Monaten kritisiert und tue das auch in meinem aktuellen Artikel.
Zweitens: Die Initiative hat nicht zum Gegenstand, ein inhaltliches Gegenmodell zum bisherigen Verhandlungsergebnis der Präsidien zu entwerfen. Sie sieht ihre Aufgabe darin, für ein Festhalten an dem Fusionsfahrplan einzutreten, den die JHV 2011 des VDSF beschlossen hat. Dazu gibt es zwei Alternativen, eine unrealistische und eine nutzlose. Unrealistisch wäre, jetzt alles wieder in Frage zu stellen und eine inhaltlich andere Ausgestaltung des Zusammenschlusses zu erarbeiten; unrealistisch deshalb, weil in einem solchen Prozess die gleichen Personen handeln würden, die das bisherige überaus dürftige Ergebnis produziert haben. Nutzlos wäre es, wenn man dem VDSF-Präsidium folgend die Fusion auf 2013 verschieben würde. Denn in dieser Zeit würde weder eine bessere Qualität, noch eine wirkliche Legitimation für den neuen Verband erarbeitet - und zwar ebenfalls, weil die gleichen Personen handeln würden.
Die wünschenswerten, ja notwendigen Fehlerkorrekturen sind aus meiner Sicht nur mit neuem Personal zu machen. Je eher es kommt, um so besser. Daher bin ich für den "Kompromiss", den Beschluss der VDSF-JHV jetzt umzusetzen, um weiteren Taktierereien und Eigenmächtigkeiten vorzubauen.
Drittens: Mit "Argumenten" meinte ich in meinem Artikel die Erklärungsversuche des VDSF-Präsidiums, weswegen man wieder einmal die Fusionsverhandlungen abbrechen müsste.
Viertens: Was nun die Kritik am DAV betrifft, kann ich sie ja irgendwie "verstehen". Das DAV-Präsidium kannte und kennt die Sorgen und Befürchtungen in den Vereinen und bei den Mitgliedern, etwa was den Erhalt der Gewässerpools betrifft. Die Strategie, die hinter dem Verhalten und den Erklärungen des DAV steckt, hat sich mir nicht erschlossen. Ich weiß zu wenig vom DAV, um zu verstehen, warum er so agiert wie er agiert. Diese eigene Unkenntnis ist der Grund dafür, warum ich mir diese Kritik nicht zu eigen mache. Sollte der Plan, wie hier teilweise beschrieben, darin bestehen, die VDSF-Bedingungen im Interesse einer Fusion zu akzeptieren, um dann im DAFV Verbesserungen/ Nachbesserungen im jetzigen DAV-Interesse von innen heraus zu erreichen, so bin ich angesichts der realen Kräfteverhältnisse, die im wesentlichen von den mitgliederstarken Landesverbänden bestimmt werden (so sie es wollen und können), sehr skeptisch, ob dieser Plan aufgehen wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Präsident des DAV ist im Grunde ein ganz armer Tropf. Er war immer ein getriebener der LV. Anfangs hat ein LV seine Position offen unterminiert jetzt sind es derer 3. Was soll er machen? Er hat zwar einen Beschluss zur JHV eingebracht, der auch beschlossen wurde aber wie viel der Wert war sieht man an der Beteiligung an der Initiativgruppe...
> 
> Persönlich verstehe ich die Handlungen meines LV in dieser Hinsicht nicht. Leider hat der geschätzte Präsident keinerlei Erklärung abgegeben, warum man plötzlich in der Initiativgruppe mitmacht. Dafür war er von der JHV auch nicht autorisiert...


 
Die Gründe für eine Beteiligung in der Initiativgruppe sind möglicherweise vielschichtig und in den einzelnen LV auch unterschiedlich. Damit meine ich nicht einmal persönliche Befindlichkeiten. Gemeinsam ist vielleicht nur der Wunsch, das leidige, abgekaute Fusionsthema, bei dem man so viel öffentlich gescholten wird, endlich ad acta legen zu können.
Aber ich stimme zu: es gibt, wie immer, zu wenig Transparenz, als dass man sich die Dinge wirklich erklären kann. Das könnte allerdings mit "Professionellen" eher zu verbessern sein, als mit immer älter werdenden Ehrenamtlichen - auch wenn sich das in Deinem LV noch nicht eingestellt haben mag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Nur mal wieder so nebenbei zum Thema Information der Basis:
Am 11.07. fand eine Sitzung des VDSF-Präsidiums mit den Landesverbänden statt.

Wurde schon jemand über Diskussionen und Beschlüsse informiert??

Und mit solchen Leuten, die weiterhin das Recht der Basis an Informationen mißachten, mit diesen Leuten soll der DAFV durch Zerschlagung des DAV und reinpressen in den VDSF - nachgewiesen Anglerfeinde - gemacht werden?

Diese Art von Fusion schadet den Anglen - ob sie 2012 oder 2013 kommt, ist dabei wurscht..


Und da hat jemand die Hoffnung, dass da irgendwas besser werden würde *für Angler (denn um die sollte es gehen!!)??*

Mit diesen aktuell handelnden, real exisitierenden Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären?

Sollte ein solcher einheitlicher Verband unter Mißachtung der Interessen der Angler kommen, kann man als Angler nur daran arbeiten, dem zu schaden und ihn - wenn möglich - zu zerschlagen...

*D*ie *A*ngler *F* ürchterlich *V*erarscht....

Aus diesen Verbänden und Initiativen und von den aktuellen Funktionären wird nichts positives für Angler kommen.

*Die müssten ALLE so anständig sein, zurückzutreten und neuen Leuten Platz zu machen, die ganze Fusion absagen und mit Experten von aussen das Ganze neu anfangen..

Nur so kann was für Angler Positives rauskommen und eine Fusion oder ein gemeinsamer neuer Verband (wäre eh das beste) Sinn machen für Angler.*

Bisher gilt für mich noch, frei nach der Magsatire:
Anstand, Intelligenz und Verbandsfunktionär passt halt nicht zusammen.

Entweder man ist intelligent und Verbandsfunktionär, dann ist man nicht anständig.

Oder man ist anständig und Verbandsfunktionär, dann ist man nicht intelligent..

Oder man ist anständig und intelligent, dann ist man kein Verbandsfunktionär...


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

ich lese immer fusion, sehe aber keine sondern eine einverleibung, feindliche übernahme oder wie man es auch immer nennen will.
wenn der dav noch was retten will, soll er das ganze gedöns abblasen.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal wieder so nebenbei zum Thema Information der Basis:
> Am 11.07. fand eine Sitzung des VDSF-Präsidiums mit den Landesverbänden statt.
> 
> Wurde schon jemand über Diskussionen und Beschlüsse informiert??
> ...


 
Das mit dem Aussetzen und Experten reinholen unterschreibe ich - es ist eine schon vor vielen Monaten geäußerte Forderung.
Und es wäre natürlich auch schön, wenn aus den Sitzungen die Beschlüsse zeitnah veröffentlicht würden - und nicht erst, wenn das Protokoll auf der nächsten Sitzung ein Jahr später angenommen wird. Aber leider fehlt es den Verbänden für eine rasche Information innerhalb weniger Tage an Ressource. Ich habe sehr häufig Mitgliederinformationen aus Sitzungen höchst selbst geschrieben, bin aber wegen der Fülle von Terminen erst viel später dazu gekommen. An der Stelle muss man natürlich sagen, dass den Verbänden bis dato auch das Bewusstsein für (interne) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit fehlt, die ja nicht einem Personenkult dient, sondern der Teilhabe breiter Kreise der Mitgliedschaft. Dieses völlig fehlende Bewußtsein kommt beim VDSF zB in seiner völlig prähistorischen Internet-Seite zum Ausdruck, deren Informationswert und Aktualitätsgrad sich mühsam am Niveau der frisch gemähten Grases emporreckt. (Vom gänzlich fehlenden Unterhaltungswert einmal ganz abgesehen.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Ein Protokoll ins Netz zu stellen kann selbst ein Verbandsfunktionär in 5 Minuten schaffen..

Das zeigt aber wieder alles nur - auch was Du schreibst - wie recht wir haben, wenn wir sagen, dass mit den jetzt handelnden Verbänden, Initiativen und Verbandsfunktionären nur ein anglerfeindlicher Einheitsverband gestaltet werden kann, dems nur um Pfründe, Macht und Kohle, aber jedenfalls keinesfalls um Interessen der Angler geht.....

Und daher bin ich inzwischen - obwohl Befürworter eines starken, einheitlichen Anglerverbandes, der Interessen der Angler vertritt - klar und eindeutig gegen die jetzt geplante und Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den anglerfeindlichen VDSF/DAFV...

*D*ie *A*ngler *F* ürchterlich *V*erarscht....


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



antonio schrieb:


> ich lese immer fusion, sehe aber keine sondern eine einverleibung, feindliche übernahme oder wie man es auch immer nennen will.
> wenn der dav noch was retten will, soll er das ganze gedöns abblasen.
> 
> antonio


 

Was soll denn gerettet werden? Die Anzahl der Bundesverbände?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

nach meinem Verständnis:
Wenn ich als Initiativgruppe ( naja) einen Kandidaten benenne, dann muss ich dem auch eine Zeitschiene nennen/ benennen bis zu seiner Wahl. Sonst würde da ja wohl jeder davon rennen.

Ansonsten bin ich ganz sehr bei Antonio.
Zumal keine Info - keine Zustimmung, auf welcher Basis auch.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was soll denn gerettet werden? Die Anzahl der Bundesverbände?



Alles besser als nur noch ein VDSF, auch wenn der sich dann 
*D*ie *A*ngler *F* ürchterlich *V*erarscht....
nennt..........


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Protokoll ins Netz zu stellen kann selbst ein Verbandsfunktionär in 5 Minuten schaffen..
> 
> Das zeigt aber wieder alles nur - auch was Du schreibst - wie recht wir haben, wenn wir sagen, dass mit den jetzt handelnden Verbänden, Initiativen und Verbandsfunktionären nur ein anglerfeindlicher Einheitsverband gestaltet werden kann, dems nur um Pfründe, Macht und Kohle, aber jedenfalls keinesfalls um Interessen der Angler geht.....
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja jetzt schon ein paar "Tage" her, dass ich aktiv war. Aber seinerzeit hatte unter den Funktionären kaum jemand einen Schlepptop und dass da jemand einen einen Internet-Stick dran gehabt hätte, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Gab es ja auch nicht auf Verbandsspesen. Da war man ja schon stolz, wenn man ein Diensthandy bekam, natürlich noch ohne eMail-Funktion. 
Aber es ist eben nicht nur die Technik. Es ist auch die "Denke". Ein Protokoll zu veröffentlichen, bevor es genehmigt ist, das würden sich die wenigsten trauen. (Vielleicht hat Michael Kuhr da Erfahrungen ???) Aber eine kleine PI wäre natürlich schon schick. Und man müsste wegkommen davon, dass immer nur eine Meinung dargestellt wird ("einstimmig"), selbst wenn höchst kontrovers diskutiert wurde. Aber da lebt man selbst auf der Spitzenebene im vordemokratischen Zeitalter. Und das muss beendet werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nach meinem Verständnis:
> Wenn ich als Initiativgruppe ( naja) einen Kandidaten benenne, dann muss ich dem auch eine Zeitschiene nennen/ benennen bis zu seiner Wahl. Sonst würde da ja wohl jeder davon rennen.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich ganz sehr bei Antonio.
> ...


 
Die Initiativgruppe hat doch gesagt, dass die Wahl im Herbst 2012 stattfinden soll. Oder meinst Du etwa eine Art "Vorwahlen" durch die Basis in den Landesverbänden? Quasi eine Direktwahl des Verbandspräsidenten? Schöner Gedanke, wenn es dann mehrere Kandidaten gäbe und die in den Vereinsheimen der Republik Wahlkampf machen würden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



> Aber es ist eben nicht nur die Technik. Es ist auch die "Denke".


Das ist genau das Problem!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die "Denke"; die handelnden Personen!!!

Deswegen schreibe ich ja immer wieder, dass mit diesen aktiv und aktuell handelnden Verbänden, Inititativen und Verbandsfunktionären nur ein anglerfeindlicher Einheitsverband rauskommen kann.

Und deswegen dieser  auch im Vorfeld bekämpft und bei zustandekommen zerschlagen oder zumindest geschädigt werden muss, wo es nur geht......


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles besser als nur noch ein VDSF, auch wenn der sich dann
> *D*ie *A*ngler *F* ürchterlich *V*erarscht....
> nennt..........


 

Naja, war ja eine kleine Provokation.
Man stelle sich aber mal vor, die Fusion würde abgesagt. Könnte der DAV überhaupt noch das Gegengewicht zum VDSF darstellen, nach alldem, was vorgefallen ist (vgl. die hiesige Kritik am DAV)? Ich hätte da meine Zweifel, auch daran, ob die althergebrachten Positionen des DAV fortleben würden. Denn man wäre einem sicher aggressiven Wettbewerb ausgesetzt, der einiges in Bewegung bringen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



> Denn man wäre einem sicher aggressiven Wettbewerb ausgesetzt, der einiges in Bewegung bringen würde.


Jeder noch so agressive Wettbewerb (und jede Bewegung in den verkrusteten Strukturen mit zumindest teilweise altersstarrsinnigen Funktionären) wäre besser als ein anglerfeindlicher, bundeseinheitlicher VDSF/DAFV..

Die Zeit der Einheitsparteien sollte mit NSDAP und SED eigentlich ja auch abgefrühstückt sein...


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was soll denn gerettet werden? Die Anzahl der Bundesverbände?



das was noch gutes am dav geblieben ist.
allemal besser als mit der übernahme alles über board gehen zu lassen.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Die "Denke"; die handelnden Personen!!!
> 
> Deswegen schreibe ich ja immer wieder, dass mit diesen aktiv und aktuell handelnden Verbänden, Inititativen und Verbandsfunktionären nur ein anglerfeindlicher Einheitsverband rauskommen kann.
> ...


 
Wenn der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt, dann verstehe ich allerdings nicht, warum ich immer kritisiert werde, wenn ich den Kopf abschneiden will. Und danach geht es dann ans Filettieren....
Funktionäre sind wie Menschen. Sie ändern sich und ihr Verhalten erst dann, wenn der Leidensdruck zu groß wird. Und den Leidensdruck kann man erhöhen durch öffentliche Kritik, die auch Alternativen aufzeigt. Hätten die Angler in ausreichendem Maße verbands- und fischereipolitische Informationen an der Hand (und nicht nur das Partygesülze der Tackle-Presse), dann würden sie auch die unangenehmen Fragen stellen, die irgendwann dazu führen, dass die Vorstände neues ausprobieren müssen. Immer nur "wir wollen doch nur angeln" und "was ihr macht ist doch automatisch Mist" treibt die Handelnden doch zwangsläufig in die Hinterzimmer und Mauschelkeller.
Wer könnte denn von denen Rede und Antwort stehen? Wer hat den Argumente, mit denen er überzeugen will? Wer wäre denn bereit, für Mehrheiten mit offenem Visier zu kämpfen? Wer darf denn eine eigene Meinung äußern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



> Wenn der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt, dann verstehe ich allerdings nicht, warum ich immer kritisiert werde, wenn ich den Kopf abschneiden will



Weil der Kopf nicht nur das Päsidium des VDSF-Bund um Mohnert ist, sondern alle momentan handelnden Personen in allen Verbänden und Initiativen.

Die müssen ALLE weg!

Auch deswegen:


> Wer könnte denn von denen Rede und Antwort stehen? Wer hat den Argumente, mit denen er überzeugen will? Wer wäre denn bereit, für Mehrheiten mit offenem Visier zu kämpfen? Wer darf denn eine eigene Meinung äußern?


Keiner, genau.
Also weg mit denen ALLEN, die momentan Verantwortung tragen!!

Das einzige was sie bisher in Jahrezehnten bewiesen haben:
Sie könnens (und wollens wohl auch) nicht - für die Angler eintreten!


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder noch so agressive Wettbewerb (und jede Bewegung in den verkrusteten Strukturen mit zumindest teilweise altersstarrsinnigen Funktionären) wäre besser als ein anglerfeindlicher, bundeseinheitlicher VDSF/DAFV..
> 
> Die Zeit der Einheitsparteien sollte mit NSDAP und SED eigentlich ja auch abgefrühstückt sein...



Verbände sind aber keine Parteien, sondern Interessenvertretungsorganisationen. Man stelle sich mal Arbeitgeberverband A vor, der bei Politikern niedrige Löhne fordert und Arbeitgeberverband B, der am nächsten Tag für höhere Löhne eintritt. Die Folge wäre: Die Politik führt monatlichen TÜV für alle Autos ein und stellt eine Reform des Bibliothekswesens in Aussicht.
Nein, Angelverbände sind schon deswegen keine Parteien, weil es keine Wechselwähler gibt.

Wenn ein einheitlicher Verband schlecht ist, dann sind für mich zwei schlechte Konkurrenzverbände nicht wirklich ein attraktives Angebot.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil der Kopf nicht nur das Päsidium des VDSF-Bund um Mohnert ist, sondern alle momentan handelnden Personen in allen Verbänden und Initiativen.
> 
> Die müssen ALLE weg!
> 
> ...


 
Manchmal frage ich mich, wenn alle weg sind, wer dann die Informationen für die Angler schreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



> Wenn ein einheitlicher Verband schlecht ist, dann sind für mich zwei schlechte Konkurrenzverbände nicht wirklich ein attraktives Angebot.



Attraktiv nicht, aber allemal besser als ein bundesweit einheitlicher, anglerfeindlicher, wenn dann auch umbenannter VDSF.............



> Manchmal frage ich mich, wenn alle weg sind, wer dann die Informationen für die Angler schreibt.


Da sie das heute auch schon nicht machen, braucht man sie also definitiv nicht - sag ich doch........


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



antonio schrieb:


> das was noch gutes am dav geblieben ist.
> allemal besser als mit der übernahme alles über board gehen zu lassen.
> 
> antonio


 

Tja, das Gute am DAV.
Unabhängig von der zu beweisenden These, ob das wirklich den Bach runtergeht beim Zusammenschluss, frage ich mich, warum eigentlich so wenig gekämpft worden ist für den Erhalt dieses Guten. Entweder, weil man glaubt, dass es durch die Fusion nicht über Bord geht oder weil es zwar gut ist, aber nicht so wichtig. Andere Erklärungen fallen mir nicht ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Da hast Du mal wieder recht!!
Die DAVler sind selber schuld dran, dass sie in den VDSF zu dessen Bedingungen und Grundsätzen gepresst werden, weil sie ihre Verbände und Funktionäre machen lassen..


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Attraktiv nicht, aber allemal besser als ein bundesweit einheitlicher, anglerfeindlicher, wenn dann auch umbenannter VDSF.............
> 
> 
> Da sie das heute auch schon nicht machen, braucht man sie also definitiv nicht - sag ich doch........


 
Das ist das Szenario einer Anglerschaft ganz ohne eigenen Verband. In einem solchen Szenario haben aber sehr wohl eigene mehr oder weniger gut wirksame Interessenvertretungen:
- Berufsfischer
- Gewässerbewirtschafter
- Naturschützer
- sog. Tierschützer
- Petaner

Irgendwie eine höchst ungemütliche Vision.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Bis auf Peta wohl alle für Angler weniger gefährlich als der VDSF (der ja zudem laut Satzung (auch der neuen) nur Vertreter der bewirtschaftenden Vereine und nicht der Angler ist)......

Genau deswegen bräuchte es ja endlich mal einen richtigen ANGLERverband...

Und eben nicht einen "weiter so VDSF/DAFV"...........


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Tja, das Gute am DAV.
> Unabhängig von der zu beweisenden These, ob das wirklich den Bach runtergeht beim Zusammenschluss, frage ich mich, warum eigentlich so wenig gekämpft worden ist für den Erhalt dieses Guten. Entweder, weil man glaubt, dass es durch die Fusion nicht über Bord geht oder weil es zwar gut ist, aber nicht so wichtig. Andere Erklärungen fallen mir nicht ein.



aus ein und den selben gründen desinteresse, keine verantwortung übernehmen wollen, lmaa-stimmung und und und.
all die gründe die es auch in anderen bereichen außer angeln gibt.

und du wirst sehen es geht den bach runter, geld regiert die welt ist nun mal so.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hast Du mal wieder recht!!
> Die DAVler sind selber schuld dran, dass sie in den VDSF zu dessen Bedingungen und Grundsätzen gepresst werden, weil sie ihre Verbände und Funktionäre machen lassen..


 
"Schuld" ist vielleicht etwas hart. Ja, sie hätten fordern sollen, besser informiert zu werden. Aber eigentlich hatten sie auch im DAV damit nie eine wirkliche Chance, so dass ich wenigstens für mildernde Umstände plädieren würde. Damit wären wir wieder bei dem schon besprochenen Thema "Denke". Leider geht Umdenken nicht per Knopfdruck. Vielleicht braucht es dazu Generationen. Fakt aber ist, dass es so, wie es war, nicht weiter geht. Es müssen jetzt Leute ran, die andere Wege gehen wollen und können.


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das ist das Szenario einer Anglerschaft ganz ohne eigenen Verband. In einem solchen Szenario haben aber sehr wohl eigene mehr oder weniger gut wirksame Interessenvertretungen:
> - Berufsfischer
> - Gewässerbewirtschafter
> - Naturschützer
> ...


 

Dieses Szenario ist doch schon seit mitte der 80er tätig,und arbeitet Hand in Hand mit dem VDSF.

Beispiel:

Lieber Herr x vom VDSF Land..... wir werden diese Bereiche die sie hier sehen unter Naturschutz stellen und Angeln da verbieten,hat ihr Verband einwende?

Herr x vom Anglertheater = Nein ist ok.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



> Es müssen jetzt Leute ran, die andere Wege gehen wollen und können.


Stimmt genau..
Du willst aber nur Mohnert weg haben ..

Und dafür all die Leute ranlassen, die ihn jahrzehntelang gestützt, gewählt und alles abgenickt haben (Landesverbände/Funktionäre VDSF und Initiative).

Und ich will den ganzen stinkenden Fischkopf weg, nicht nur die Schnauze........


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Initiativgruppe hat doch gesagt, dass die Wahl im Herbst 2012 stattfinden soll. Oder meinst Du etwa eine Art "Vorwahlen" durch die Basis in den Landesverbänden? Quasi eine Direktwahl des Verbandspräsidenten? Schöner Gedanke, wenn es dann mehrere Kandidaten gäbe und die in den Vereinsheimen der Republik Wahlkampf machen würden....


 
nee( wobei das ein schöner Gedanke ist ), ich meinte einfach das Festhalten an der definierten Zeitschiene.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich die Fusion in ihrer inhaltlichen Machart seit vielen Monaten kritisiert und tue das auch in meinem aktuellen Artikel.
> 
> Das habe ich auch nicht in Abrede gestellt. Jedoch ist eine Fusion nur um des fusionieren Willens, strikt abzulehnen.
> 
> ...




Und Dein letzter Satz widerspricht Deiner nächsten Aussage.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das mit dem Aussetzen und Experten reinholen unterschreibe ich - es ist eine schon vor vielen Monaten geäußerte Forderung.




Damit könnte ich ja auch nochmal einen Funken Hoffnung hegen.




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn der Fisch vom Kopf her stinkt, dann verstehe ich allerdings nicht, warum ich immer kritisiert werde, wenn ich den Kopf abschneiden will. Und danach geht es dann ans Filettieren....
> 
> Fäulnis fängt immer an einer Stelle an und breitet sich dann aus. Ist das ganze Stück verdorben, nutzt es nichts, den Kopf abzuschneiden.
> 
> ...




Eben. Drum geht es nur über eine Zerschlagung der Verbände durch massiven Mitgliederaustritt. 

*Kein Verein, kein Angler braucht solche Verbände. *

Gegenargumentationen beziehen sich immer auf einen Soll-Zustand von Verbänden, der aber nie erreicht wird.


----------



## ivo (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich stimme zu: es gibt, wie immer, zu wenig Transparenz, als dass man sich die Dinge wirklich erklären kann. Das könnte allerdings mit "Professionellen" eher zu verbessern sein, als mit immer älter werdenden Ehrenamtlichen - auch wenn sich das in Deinem LV noch nicht eingestellt haben mag.




Also so alt ist mein Präsidium nun nicht. Den Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schätze ich um die 30. Aber auch da kommt nix...

Es ist ein Grund warum ich an der These zweifle, dass Angestellte des Verbandes die besseren Vertreter desselben sind. Insbesondere da die These auch von den Angestellten aufgestellt wurde... 
Natürlich kann es Vorteile haben wenn ein Angestellter gleichzeitig ein Ehrenamt inne hat. Wenn ich aber sehe, dass von 3 angeschlossenen Verbänden alle Geschäftsführer einen solchen Posten im LV bekleiden bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen. Diese Konzentration von Macht halte ich nicht nur für bedenklich, sie ist kontraproduktiv. Eine, notwendige, Kontrolle der Tätigkeiten durch Mitglieder insbesondere durch die Vereine wird somit sehr erschwert wenn nicht gar verhindert. Die Mitglieder dürfen zwar fleißig Beiträge zahlen, wenn sie jedoch mal sehen wollen was so alles in ihrem Namen getan wird, wird dieser Wunsch abgeblockt. Was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder dürfen zwar fleißig Beiträge zahlen, wenn sie jedoch mal sehen wollen was so alles in ihrem Namen getan wird, wird dieser Wunsch abgeblockt. Was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun?



Ivo, Du weißt dass wir beide fast die gleiche Melodie spielen.

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob die Mitglieder, die immer brav Ihre Beiträge zahlen, Demokratie überhaupt verdient haben. Menschen wie Dich und wenige Gleichgesinnte mal außen vor gelassen.

Würden die Angler mehrheitlich ihre demokratischen Rechte und Möglichkeiten nutzen, gäbe es solche Verbände nicht, wären sie nicht gedüngt mit dem Mist der Ignoranz und Lethargie. 

Ich kann nur immer wieder an die Angler appelieren auf Ihre Vereine einzuwirken, aus diesen unseligen Verbandsgedönse auszutreten. Selbst wenn das bedeutet, mal ein Jahr in weniger Gewässern zu fischen.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Ralle|wavey:
ehrlich, ich versteh doch wo du hinwillst ( ich auch)
aber schaut euch doch mal die Strucktur der Vereine an.
Da muss ich doch aufpassen, dass ich den Altersdurchschnitt nicht nach unten versaue.:q
Dann kommen ne Reihe , die man eh nie sieht, welche, die im "Westen" arbeiten, welche, die eigentlich nur in Norwegen angeln etc. 
Den Angler schlechthin gibts nun mal nicht.
Und dazu kommt dann Desinteresse und eine Informationspolitik, die - ich schenke es mir. 
Was soll da raus kommen?
Wenn was geht, dann nur:
Steter Tropfen ....
Gruß A.


----------



## velvet (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Ich verstehe Thomas nicht!

Erst hat er gegen einen von Herr Monert dominierten VDSF gewettert, jetzt ist Thomas, so sieht es für mich aus, gegen die Initiativgruppe (Präsidiumsgegner), die er für Verräter an der Anglerschaft und daneben auch für dilettantische Stümper hält. 
Womit willst Du denn die Positionen im neuen Verband besetzten, wenn Du nicht nur ständig Fehlerkorrektur betreiben willst? 
Wir können froh sein, dass neben anderen Erfahrenen Herr Markstein und Herr Braun Frau Happach-Kasan im Präsidium unterstützen wollen. Schließlich hat sie, obwohl sie Biologin und Politikerin ist, von den Problemen in den Angelverbänden (z.B. Einschränkungen, C&R und Gemeinschaftsfischen) keine umfassende Ahnung und ist auf mitgestaltende Kräfte angewiesen. Damit ist diese Kandidatur und die folgende Mitwirkung von gestandenen _Funktionären _sehr wertvoll und unverzichtbar.
Warum hast Du keine Info von dem VDSF-Treffen, sonst warst Du auch immer gut informiert? 
Mir hat man mitgeteilt, dass mehrere VDSF-Verbände, u.a. die beiden niedersächsischen Verbände, die zu den größeren im VDSF gehören, Bedenken und Klärungsbedarf hier geäußert haben und den Kurs und das Vorgehen der Initiativgruppe nicht befürworten. 
Diese Haltung gefährdet die Zeitschiene und damit eine Fusion in 2012.
Ich muss mich fragen, was dann in 2013 noch auf uns wartet.
Im Übrigen:
Meinen Anglerkollegen im Verein ist es vollkommen egal, ob es jetzt oder später einen gemeinsamen Dachverband gibt. Sie wollen nur weiter uneingeschränkt und kostengünstig fischen, gute Fänge und Erlebnisse haben und die Ruhe und Entspannung am Gewässer genießen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Wir haben nachlesbare, klar formulierte und seit Jahren bestehende angelpolitische Leitlinien, an Hand derer wir kommentieren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201367

Der VDSF mit seinen Landesverbänden hat schon immer gegen diese Leitlinien gearbeitet.

Der DAV ist mit seinen Landesverbänden nun auch gegen diese Leitlinien und will die anglerfeindlichen Grundsätze des VDSF/DAFV übernehmen.

Die Initiative will dies sogar noch unter noch schlechteren Bedingungen 2012 durchdrücken.

Da kann man als anständiger Angler, der möglichst uneingeschränkt und kostengünstig angeln will, wie Du das schreibst, nur eindeutig gegen die real existierenden Verbände und gegen einen Zusammenschluss unter den von der Initiative vorgegebenen Bedingungen sein.


Ich versteh Dich ausserdem hier nicht, sorry:


			
				velvet schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können froh sein, dass neben anderen Erfahrenen Herr Markstein und Herr Braun Frau Happach-Kasan im Präsidium unterstützen wollen. Schließlich hat sie, obwohl sie Biologin und Politikerin ist, von den Problemen in den Angelverbänden (z.B. Einschränkungen, C&R und Gemeinschaftsfischen) keine umfassende Ahnung und ist auf mitgestaltende Kräfte angewiesen.


Du findest also es wäre richtig, eine Präsidentin zu wählen, die in Deinen Augen keine Ahnung von Anglern/Angeln hat?

Um dann die, die bisher alles verbockt hatten, als Vizes mit noch mehr Macht auzustatten?

Wie soll das Anglern in irgendeiner Weise helfen??

Was hat ein Angler denn von solchen Verbänden?

Praktisch am Wasser!

Außer, dass man die Verwaltung der Verbände und die Funktionärsaufwendungen dafür bezahlt, dass man als Angler immer mehr Restriktionen ausgesetzt wird und zudem von den Verbänden und Funktionären kriminalisiert und schlechtgemacht?

Also, wie Ralle schon schrieb:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur immer wieder an die Angler appelieren auf Ihre Vereine einzuwirken, aus diesen unseligen Verbandsgedönse auszutreten





			
				velvet schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hast Du keine Info von dem VDSF-Treffen, sonst warst Du auch immer gut informiert?


Ich hab nicht geschrieben, dass wir keine Infos hätten (sind am verifizieren). 

Sondern ich kritisierte, dass von diesem ja für Angler nicht unwichtigen Treffen keinerlei Infos von keinem der beteiligten VDSF-Verbände und Funktionären veröffentlicht und an die Angler gegeben werden.

Hier sind übrigens VDSF/DAFV und DAV schon gleich in ihrer Anglerfeindlichkeit!!!

Indem sie nicht informieren und alles versuchen, unter Aussperrung der Basis in Hinterzimmern Fakten zu schaffen und auszumauscheln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245071


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

PS:
Und wenn die Verbände/Funktionäre oder sonstwer meint/behauptet, das wäre für Angler eh nicht so wichtig und man müsse da deswegen eh nicht umfassend informieren und mitnehmen und "die da oben" machen das schon.....

...........dann muss/sollte man sich als Angler grundsätzlich fragen, warum man eigentlich Verbände und Funktionärsaufwendngen und für was bezahlt als Angler........

................Wenn die eh nur für Angler nicht so wichtige Dinge machen......


----------



## velvet (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Thomas, 
nur kurz, weil ich gleich zum Dienst muss.


Wie ich sehe, kommen immer mehr neue Fragen auf.


Haben wir (als Angler!) nicht *gemeinsam* Schuld, dass die Vergangenheit solche Entwicklungen zugelassen hat? Sind durch uns als Mitglieder in den Vereinen und den weiteren Verbänden nicht Versäumnisse gemacht worden, die jetzt nicht mehr heilbar sind?

Leitlinien und Forderungen zu stellen hat nie ausgereicht. Man muss die Realisierung auch durchsetzen. Dazu gehört auch, da wir in einer Demokratie leben, die Meinung der Anderen anzuhören und auch, wenn mehrheitsfähig, mitzutragen.

Ich sehe selbst in meinem Verein, wie viele von den Mitgliedern zur JHV kommen, wie viele sich einbringen mit Tätigkeiten und auch bereit sind, Verantwortung für Jugend, Gewässer und Vorstandsarbeit zu übernehmen. Es nimmt ständig ab!


Wie viele regen sich in Foren und Gesprächen über Einschränkungen auf, die von anderen Behörden/Organisationen der Fischerei auferlegt werden, sind aber nicht bereit aktiv dagegen vorzugehen? Anstelle Zeit zu haben für Aktionsbündnisse, die politischen Druck und Kontakte aufbauen könnten, wird oft geantwortet, dass man doch lieber zum Angeln gehen würde und seine Ruhe haben möchte.


Genauso ist es mit dieser Fusion zwischen VDSF und DAV. 
Wen interessiert es schon, was die Ausschüsse beschlossen und abgesprochen haben? Es ist doch nur eine kleine Gruppe, die mit Sicherheit auch die entsprechenden Informationen irgendwie bekommen wird.

Und wie Du siehst, haben die an den Gesprächen nicht schlecht verhandelt: Zugeständnisse gegen Positionen.
Somit ist die Zukunft gesichert!

Auch für uns als Angler?


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



velvet schrieb:


> Und wie Du siehst, haben die an den Gesprächen nicht schlecht verhandelt: Zugeständnisse gegen Positionen.
> Somit ist die Zukunft gesichert!
> 
> Auch für uns als Angler?



Die Zukunft ist alles andere als gesichert. Für uns Angler nicht, weil immer mehr Verbote und Regulierungen das Angeln uninteressanter machen. Weil die guten Gewässer zukünftig noch mehr einer elitären Geldkaste vorbehalten sein werden.

Und zuletzt auch nicht für die Verbände, weil immer mehr zahlende Mitglieder abwandern werden, bzw. weniger Neue nachrücken. Und ohne die Mitgliedsbeiträge von uns Anglern sind die Verbände aufgeschmissen.

Die einzige Chance ist, *jetzt* aus den Verbänden auszutreten, die ganze Funktionärsclique so auszudörren und dann was vernünftiges auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Wir Angler selbst nähren die Nattern an unserem Busen mit unseren Beiträgen.


----------



## ivo (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



velvet schrieb:


> ...
> Leitlinien und Forderungen zu stellen hat nie ausgereicht. Man muss die Realisierung auch durchsetzen. Dazu gehört auch, da wir in einer Demokratie leben, die Meinung der Anderen anzuhören und auch, wenn mehrheitsfähig, mitzutragen.
> 
> Ich sehe selbst in meinem Verein, wie viele von den Mitgliedern zur JHV kommen, wie viele sich einbringen mit Tätigkeiten und auch bereit sind, Verantwortung für Jugend, Gewässer und Vorstandsarbeit zu übernehmen. Es nimmt ständig ab!
> ...


 
Das informieren der Mitglieder halte ich für keine Holschuld. Nein, die Verbände haben die Pflicht, ihre Mitglieder, auch die gern als mittelbare Mitglieder bezeichneten einzelnen Angler zu informieren. Wenn die einzelnen Angler dann diese Angebote ignorieren ist das deren Sache. Derzeit wird gar nicht informiert und will man es selber tun und fragt nach bekommt man regelmäßig abfuhren. So kann es nicht sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Zukunft ist alles andere als gesichert. Für uns Angler nicht, weil immer mehr Verbote und Regulierungen das Angeln uninteressanter machen. Weil die guten Gewässer zukünftig noch mehr einer elitären Geldkaste vorbehalten sein werden.
> 
> Und zuletzt auch nicht für die Verbände, weil immer mehr zahlende Mitglieder abwandern werden, bzw. weniger Neue nachrücken. Und ohne die Mitgliedsbeiträge von uns Anglern sind die Verbände aufgeschmissen.
> 
> ...



So isses......


----------



## Zoddl (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Zukunft ist alles andere als gesichert. Für uns Angler nicht, weil immer mehr Verbote und Regulierungen das Angeln uninteressanter machen. *Weil die guten Gewässer zukünftig noch mehr einer elitären Geldkaste vorbehalten sein werden.
> *
> ...
> 
> Die einzige Chance ist, *jetzt* aus den Verbänden auszutreten, die ganze Funktionärsclique so auszudörren und dann was vernünftiges auf die Beine zu stellen.


Ralle, ich verstehs nicht!
Wie willst du für den Erhalt der Gewässerpools eintreten, wenn du gleichzeitig die Landesverbände ausdörren willst? Haben diese nicht mehr die notwendige Kohle, ist der Gewässerpool futsch! Dann geht auch hier der Run auf die guten, die "goldenen" Gewässer los.
Eine Lösung, bei der die Vereine "mal eben" die Gewässerpachten übernehmen, sichert zwar die Gewässer für Angler. Ob das in der Praxis aber den Pool erhält oder erhalten kann, ist doch komplett fraglich!


Bezogen auf die LV z.B. Bayern oder BaWü ist die Forderung ja durchaus begründet und vielleicht sogar ganz praktikabel.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ralle, ich verstehs nicht!
> Wie willst du für den Erhalt der Gewässerpools eintreten, wenn du gleichzeitig die Landesverbände ausdörren willst? Haben diese nicht mehr die notwendige Kohle, ist der Gewässerpool futsch! Dann geht auch hier der Run auf die guten, die "goldenen" Gewässer los.
> Eine Lösung, bei der die Vereine "mal eben" die Gewässerpachten übernehmen, sichert zwar die Gewässer für Angler. Ob das in der Praxis aber den Pool erhält oder erhalten kann, ist doch komplett fraglich!
> 
> ...



Über die bestehenden VDSF Verbände muss man ja nicht reden. Die noch-DAV Gewässer sind sowieso als Pool verloren.
Da die DAV-Verbände sich darum nicht scheren, bzw. die Augen vor der Historie verschließen, gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, dass die Vereine aus den verbänden austreten.

Dann gibt es zwei Chancen.

1.) Die bestehenden Verbände lenken ein, bevor sie ihre Existenz verlieren. Von der Kündigung bis zum tatsächlichen Ende der Mitgleidschaft vergeht ja immer ein gewisser Zeitraum

2.) Die ausgetretenen Vereine schließen sich zu Pachtgemeinschaften zusammen. 
Die Vereine leisten ja sowieso schon den größten Teil der Hege und Pflege und die Verpächter werden froh sein, für die kaputten Verbände solvente und zuverlässige Nachfolger zu bekommen. 

Ich garantiere aber fast für Variante 1, wenn den Verbänden eine Kündigungsschwemme über den Tisch läuft.


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Die ausgetretenen Vereine schließen sich zu Pachtgemeinschaften zusammen.
> Die Vereine leisten ja sowieso schon den größten Teil der Hege und Pflege und die Verpächter werden froh sein, für die kaputten Verbände solvente und zuverlässige Nachfolger zu bekommen.



Wenn alles so einfach wäre wie du schreibst!
Wenn du in Deutschland ein Gewässer pachten möchtest und du es für die Angelei nutzen willst, brauchst du immer einen ausgebildeten Fischer mit im Boot.
Ansonsten läuft da gar nichts.
Jedenfalls ist das so bei uns in Brandenburg. Und ich weiß wo von ich rede, da wir als Pachtgemeinschaft einen eigenen See gepachtet haben.
Und die Kosten für Besatz, Pacht, Versicherungen und Fischer lassen die Beiträge auch schlagartig ansteigen
Und noch etwas, was meinst du wie schnell so eine kleine Pachtgemeinschaft von den Umweltschützern diktiert bekommt was sie am Wasser zu tun und zu lassen haben.
Also ohne einen großen Dachverband kannst du das Angeln auch vergessen.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2.) Die ausgetretenen Vereine schließen sich zu Pachtgemeinschaften zusammen.
> Die Vereine leisten ja sowieso schon den größten Teil der Hege und Pflege und die Verpächter werden froh sein, für die kaputten Verbände solvente und zuverlässige Nachfolger zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich garantiere aber fast für Variante 1, wenn den Verbänden eine Kündigungsschwemme über den Tisch läuft.




Nenene...austreten geht nicht!

Dann haben wir hier die Westzustände, die wir nicht wollen weil jeder Verein extra Karten für "sein" Gewässer verkauft.

Wenn die organisierten Angler etwas ändern wollen, müssen sie das im Verband machen.

Und wenn sie nix ändern wollen, ist das eben so.|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Wenn alles so einfach wäre wie du schreibst!
> Wenn du in Deutschland ein Gewässer pachten möchtest und du es für die Angelei nutzen willst, brauchst du immer einen ausgebildeten Fischer mit im Boot.



Und Euer Landesverband ist ausgebildeter Fischer ? Wohl kaum, denn der Verband ist ja keine natürliche Person.

Im Prinzip ist Euer Verband/sind die Verbände nix anderes als Pächtergemeinschaften. 

Und was ein Verband kann, kann ein Zusammenschluß der Vereine auch.

Daran würde es nicht scheitern. Es scheitert zum einen daran, dass man es machen muss, und dass alle es gemeinsam und einig machen müssen.

Und genau weil dieser Mut und die Einigkeit fehlt, können Verbände soviel Unheil anrichten. 

@ Professor

Die Weichen für West-Zustände sind in den noch DAV organisierten BL schon gestellt. 

Die Vereine müssen gar nix im Verb*a*nd machen, sie müssten was im Verb*u*nd machen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und Euer Landesverband ist ausgebildeter Fischer ? Wohl kaum, denn der Verband ist ja keine natürliche Person.



Da du davon ausgehen kannst, dass man in Deutschland für alles einen Schein braucht, wird es in meinem Landesverband sicher Leute geben die die nötigen Qualifikationen besitzen.
Es darf auch nicht jede Pappnase eine Bestandsaufnahme mit einem Elektrogerät machen.
Um ein Gewässer in Deutschland als Angelgewässer zu pachten, benötigt man Leute die die nötigen Qualifikationen besitzen um das Gewässer zu bewirtschaften.
So einfach einen See pachten und Fische rein hauen ist nicht! 
Kannst es ja mal versuchen.
Wir, das sind 20 Angler haben da seit 20 Jahre Erfahrung sammeln dürfen.

Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Tomasz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn du in Deutschland ein Gewässer pachten möchtest und du es für die Angelei nutzen willst, brauchst du immer einen ausgebildeten Fischer mit im Boot.
> 
> Gruß Knurri



Hallo Knurri,
grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht, wobei man in Brandenburg meines Wissens nicht ausgebildeter Fischer sein muss sondern den Fischereischein "B", statt des sonst üblichen "A" braucht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nenene...austreten geht nicht!
> 
> Dann haben wir hier die Westzustände, die wir nicht wollen weil jeder Verein extra Karten für "sein" Gewässer verkauft.
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig beschrieben!!!
Ein Austritt aus dem DAV um diesen auszuhöhlen, wäre wegen der von Dir und auch schon vielen anderen DAV-lern hier aufgezeigten Konsequenzen das Dümmste und Unberechenbarste was man tun könnte. Nichtdestotrotz sollte man aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass es diesen Gewässerpool nicht auf Lebenszeit gibt und seine Landesverbände immer wieder an die Verpflichtungen gegenüber seinen Anglern errinnern. Von der Panikmache, dass es nach der Fusion keine Pools mehr geben würde, halte ich garnichts, bzw. finde das im höchsten Maße kontarproduktiv, da damit die auch meiner Sicht wesentlichen und viel dringenderen Kritikpunkte ins Hintertreffen geraten. 
Das hat aber sicher mit der völlig unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen derer zu tun, die nur kritisieren wollen und dabei auch mal das Augenmaß verlieren und derer, die tatsächllich von der Fusion betroffen sind und sich auf Grundlage der miserabelen Informationspolitik der Verbände ein Bild von der Lage machen wollen und für sich und uns  Angler das Beste herausholen wollen.



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ...
> Um ein Gewässer in Deutschland als Angelgewässer zu pachten, benötigt man Leute die die nötigen Qualifikationen besitzen um das Gewässer zu bewirtschaften.
> So einfach einen See pachten und Fische rein hauen ist nicht!
> Kannst es ja mal versuchen.
> ...



Genauso ist das in Brandenburg, wobei eben der Fischereischein "B" meines Wissens dafür reicht. Nur weil man einen Gewässerwart im Vereinsvorstand hat, reicht das nicht für den Besatz oder was auch immer, wenn er nicht den Schein B hat.

Das solls aber auch von mir zu diesen Themen gewesen sein. 

Ich kann nur allen raten, sich zu informieren, Informationen von den Vereinen und Verbänden einzufordern und das Verbandseben über die Versammlungen mit zugestalten. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache und der Weg ist sehr müüüühsam, das weis ich auch, aber nur hinterher meckern ist dann auch nicht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist Euer Verband/sind die Verbände nix anderes als Pächtergemeinschaften.
> Jain. Die "Besitz"-verhältnisse sind genau andersherum. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob "allen" das Gewässer "gehört" oder einigen wenigen Pächtergemeinschaften, die mit "allen" teilen.
> 
> Und was ein Verband kann, kann ein Zusammenschluß der Vereine auch.
> ...


Ralle, der Mut und die Einigkeit, sich im Ernstfall als Pächtergemeinschaft zusammenzuschliessen und der Wille dies gemeinsam und einig zu machen, an diesen wird es kaum scheitern!

Das geht aber von dem *Idealfall* aus, dass diese Pächtergemeinschaften ausreichend Geld für den "Gewässerwettlauf" aufbringen können. Da werden die Pächtergemeinschaften nicht die einzigen Interessengruppen sein, die hier mitbieten werden.



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Da du davon ausgehen kannst, dass man in Deutschland für alles einen Schein braucht, wird es in meinem Landesverband sicher Leute geben die die nötigen Qualifikationen besitzen.



Und solche Leute kann man sich auch in einen Verbund der Vereine holen, bzw, höchstwahrscheinlich sind solche schon vorhanden. 

Was mich extrem stört ist diese ergebene "dakannmannixdranändern" Philosophie. 

Wir haben mehr als genug Leute, die 1000 Gründe kennen, warum etwas nicht funktionieren kann.

Wertvoller sind ein paar Dutzend, die überlegen, wie es trotzdem klappen könnte. 

Zoddl hat natürlich Recht wenn er anmerkt, dass so ein Verbund ja auch wieder ein Verband ist. Aber da hätte man die Möglichkeit, gleich von Anfang an die richtigen Leute in die richtigen Positionen zu wählen. 

Ist aber auch wieder alles Theorie, denn die Angler kriegen ihre Hintern halt nicht hoch.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch wieder alles Theorie, denn die Angler kriegen ihre Hintern halt nicht hoch.



Es gibt aber auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass die Mehrheit der Angler mit der jetzigen Situation zufrieden ist.
Was ja eigentlich das geringe Interesse an diesen Diskussionen hier widerspiegelt, und Leute die etwas ändern wollen die Minderheit sind.
Die "Minderheit" kann ja einfach selber einen Verein gründen und ein Gewässer pachten.
Genau so haben wir, dass sind 20 Angler gemacht.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass die Mehrheit der Angler mit der jetzigen Situation zufrieden ist.
> Was ja eigentlich das geringe Interesse an diesen Diskussionen hier widerspiegelt, und Leute die etwas ändern wollen die Minderheit sind.
> 
> das halt ich fürn gerücht.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Der Knurrmeister hat schon recht. Meines Wissens braucht man sogar in allen Bundesländern einen Inhaber des Fischereischeins B für alle Anpachtungen von Angelgewässern. Und das "B" steht für Berufsfischer. Die tragen dann auch als natürliche Personen die Verantwortung für die Hege und den ordnungsgemäßen Gewässerzustand und können dafür auch durch die Verwaltung in Haftung genommen werden.
In Einzelfällen mag das ja jemand sein, der einem oder mehreren Vereinen sehr nahe steht und das besonders "günstig" macht. Aber zumeist wird der Berufsfischer sich das von den Vereinen oder dem "Verbund" entsprechend vergüten lassen. Er hat gegenüber einer kleinen Anglergruppe ein viel stärkeres Gewicht als gegenüber etwa einem Landesverband, der auch in der Lage wäre, andere Berufsfischer einzusetzen.

Deswegen verstehe ich die Argumentation auch nicht, die ja von dem Gedanken geprägt ist, die Verbände zu "zerschlagen". Dieser Weg erhöht die Abhängigkeit der Angler von den sogen. "Gewässerbewirtschaftern" nur noch, aus der man sich doch eigentlich befreien wollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Bei uns kann jeder ein Gewässer pachten und bewirtschaften als Angelgewässer, in Bayern meines Wissens auch..


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Und zum Thema "Gute Gewässer, die für betuchte Angler reserviert werden". 
Das, mit Verlaub, wird es unabhängig von der Existenz der Verbände immer geben. Es sei denn, alle Gewässerinhaber würden verpflichtet, alle Gewässer in die Verwaltung eines Pools oder eines Verbandes zu geben, ob sie Mitglied sind oder nicht. Das wäre schlichtweg verfassungswidrig. Jeder, der ein Gewässer pachtet, kann sich, wenn er möchte, allen Kollektiven fernhalten und selber bestimmen, ob er andere Angler an sein Wasser lässt und zu welchem Preis. Das ist nun einmal so, übrigens auch in den neuen Bundesländern. Es gibt nicht mal einen Anpachtungsvorrang für Landesverbände, die einen Gewässerpool unterhalten. Wohl sind in aller Regel die Chancen für einen LV größer als für eine Einzelperson, einen Pachtzuschlag zu bekommen.
Ich kenne übrigens Gewässer, die zu einem Pool gehören, aber während der fischereilich interessanten Zeit nur von den Funktionären des den Pool betreibenden Verbandes und deren handverlesenen Gästen beangelt werden dürfen. Und das sind nicht die schlechtesten Gewässer.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns kann jeder ein Gewässer pachten und bewirtschaften als Angelgewässer, in Bayern meines Wissens auch..



Wenn du der Meinung bist es ist so leicht, dann gründe doch ein Verein und pachte ein Gewässer und wenn es gut läuft erhöhst du die Mitgliedszahl in deinem Verein und pachtest das nächste Gewässer und wenn du eine richtige große Gruppe zusammen hast gründest du ein Dachverband.
Wäre doch ein Anfang oder?


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns kann jeder ein Gewässer pachten und bewirtschaften als Angelgewässer, in Bayern meines Wissens auch..


 

Steht nicht ausdrücklich im jeweiligen Fischereigesetz, das stimmt, aber die Fischereibehörden dürfen den Pachtvertrag nur genehmigen, wenn die ordnungsgemäße Bewirtschaftung des Gewässers sichergestellt wird. Dafür wird in der Regel bei Verpachtung an Einzelpersonen der Nachweis des Fischereischeins B als ausreichend erachtet. Ausnahmen davon sind natürlich möglich, dürften aber eben eher solche sein.


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Steht nicht ausdrücklich im jeweiligen Fischereigesetz, das stimmt, aber die Fischereibehörden dürfen den Pachtvertrag nur genehmigen, wenn die ordnungsgemäße Bewirtschaftung des Gewässers sichergestellt wird. Dafür wird in der Regel bei Verpachtung an Einzelpersonen der Nachweis des Fischereischeins B als ausreichend erachtet. Ausnahmen davon sind natürlich möglich, dürften aber eben eher solche sein.



hier sinds keine ausnahmen, wenn es so wäre, wären hier die meisten vereine gewässerlos.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Steht nicht ausdrücklich im jeweiligen Fischereigesetz, das stimmt, aber die Fischereibehörden dürfen den Pachtvertrag nur genehmigen, wenn die ordnungsgemäße Bewirtschaftung des Gewässers sichergestellt wird. Dafür wird in der Regel bei Verpachtung an Einzelpersonen der Nachweis des Fischereischeins B als ausreichend erachtet. Ausnahmen davon sind natürlich möglich, dürften aber eben eher solche sein.




Ich habe in meinem Leben schon einige Gewässer in Pacht gehabt. Alleine und mit Freunden. Zumindest in NRW fragt kein Mensch nach einem Fischereischein B. 

Tut aber alles nix zur Sache.

Was ein bestehender Landesverband kann, kann ein Zusammenschluß unabhängiger Vereine auch.

Bedingung ist halt, dass alle, oder die überwiegende Mehrheit der Vereine, aus dem Verband austreten und diesem so die Gelder versagen. Diese werden in den neuen Verbund eingezahlt und gut ist.

Klar wird das mit Schwierigkeiten verbunden sein, aber die sind zu meistern. Schließlich wollen die Verpächter Kohle sehen und von einem klammen Verband kommt nix. 

Und selbst wenn es nicht zu einem neuen großen Verbund kommt, so ist doch eine Vielzahl von eigenständigen Angelvereinen, ohne Verbandsanschluß, immer noch wesentlich besser und zukunftsträchtiger, als ein Angelverhindererverband.


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

ralle seh ich nicht ganz so, ehe sich die vielen vereine einig sind, sind andere mit geld da und pachten es denen vor der nase weg.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Hab ich ja gesagt, es scheitert an der Einigkeit. Immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Zoddl (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Ralle, es scheitert nicht an der Einigkeit sondern an der Vielzahl der Meinungen. In einem Verband kann man sich einig werden, als loser Verbund von Einzelkämpfern fehlt eben ne Art Schiedsrichter oder eine kompromissfindende/-bildende Entscheidungsebene.

Es scheitert vielmehr am Mangel an den von antonio genannten Leuten. Jene die im Sinne der Gemeinschaft Verantwortung übernehmen wollen, die sich einbringen wollen.


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

nicht zu vergessen das vitamin b was die verbände haben und es während der kündigungsfristen, gegen die abtrünnigen vereine einsetzen könnten.
also theoretisch schön aber eben nicht praktisch umsetzbar, weil jeder(die meisten) verein erst mal an sich denken würden.
ich lehn mich sogar so weit raus, daß sie sich gegenseitig die gewässer wegpachten und somit die pachten enorm in die höhe treiben.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Knurrmeister hat schon recht. Meines Wissens braucht man sogar in allen Bundesländern einen Inhaber des Fischereischeins B für alle Anpachtungen von Angelgewässern. Und das "B" steht für Berufsfischer. Die tragen dann auch als natürliche Personen die Verantwortung für die Hege und den ordnungsgemäßen Gewässerzustand und können dafür auch durch die Verwaltung in Haftung genommen werden.
> ...



In Brandenburg auf jeden Fall, wobei man für den Schein "B" nicht Berufsfischer sein muss, aber im Umkehrschluss der Berufsfischer den Schein "B" haben muss. 
Aber wie auch immer, bleibe ich bei dem Modell Gewässerpool, wo das Solidaritätsprinzip gilt und eine verantwortliche Person im anpachtenden Verband den Schein "B" hat, ob er nun Fischer ist oder Gärtner ist dabei Wurscht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## velvet (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Ist ja schon interessant!


Unter dem T _Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker _unterhalten wir uns nun über PVs und Bedingungen von Anpachtungen von Gewässern.


In NS ist es übrigends durch Verordnung ML so festgelegt, dass alle Landesgewässer *vorrangig* an überregionale *anerkannte* Vereinigungen von Sportfischern (Erläuterung siehe Nds.Fischereigesetz) zu verpachten sind. Die örtlichen Fischer und Berufsfischer sind angemessen zu beteiligen.
Somit sind alle Landesgewässer in Hand der beiden LV, die darin organisierten Vereine erhalten Unterpachtverträge.

An diesen Bestimmungen orientieren sich in etwa auch die weiteren öffentlichen Gewässerbesitzer (u.a. Unterhaltungsverbände und Sielachten).


Sorry, somit keine Chance für diese Realisierung durch ein loses Bündnis.

Und die privaten Hektarpfützen sind wirklich nicht interessant für eine größere Gruppe.


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

mit nem losen bündnis wird das auch nichts.
wenn dann müßten die vereine ne hegegemeinschaft oder ähnliches gründen um überhaupt ne chance zu haben.
wie gesagt an der praktischen umsetzung wirds scheitern, da erst mal fast jeder an sich denkt.
der eine will das der andere das usw.
es wird vom prinzip nichts anderes entstehen können, wie das was jetzt schon die lv sind.
hiermit meine ich jetzt nicht die qualität der arbeit  sondern die grundstruktur.
und ehe da was neu gebildet ist, sind eben die gewässer weg.
die gewässerpools der lv mit den günstigen angelmöglichkeiten für die angeschlossenen vereine sind eben das hauptargument für die mitgliedschaft.wie eben der einfache angler sich seinen verein auch meist nach gewässerverfügbarkeit aussucht/aussuchen muß.
und dies möglichkeit will eben keiner so schnell aufs spiel setzen.
daß durch die einverleibung des dav die pools in gefahr sind, sieht erst mal keiner oder steht ja nicht unmittelbar vor der tür.dies wird etwas dauern aber es wird kommen. und das ist die gefahr, würde es heißen mit der einverleibung fallen die pools weg, würde sich was bewegen im dav aber so wird es erst mal in weiter ferne gesehen.
aber soooooooooooo weit ist es gar nicht.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



antonio schrieb:


> daß durch die einverleibung des dav die pools in gefahr sind, sieht erst mal keiner oder steht ja nicht unmittelbar vor der tür.dies wird etwas dauern aber es wird kommen. und das ist die gefahr, würde es heißen mit der einverleibung fallen die pools weg, würde sich was bewegen im dav aber so wird es erst mal in weiter ferne gesehen.
> aber soooooooooooo weit ist es gar nicht.
> 
> antonio


... erschliesst sich mir aber nicht!|kopfkrat

In der Satzung steht zwar nix zum Thema Erhalt der Pools, aber auch nichts zu deren Zerschlagung. Und die Pacht- oder Kaufverträge sind ja nicht mit ner Luftfigur abgeschlossen worden. Dahinter steht/stand immer eine juristische Person... Vereine oder die LVs. 
Inwiefern sich der Bundesverband hier in Pachtangelegenheiten oder Eigentumsverhältnisse einmischen wollen soll, da fehlts mir noch an der nötigen Phantasie!

Man kann annehmen das der Bundesverband die Pools nicht fördern wird. Dieser Punkt hätte vermutlich auch nichtmal ansatzweise in den alten Bundesländern den Weg in die Satzung gefunden... eben weil die Pools dort immer noch ein kontrovers diskutiertes Thema sind.
(Siehe Brotfisch|wavey:, der den Pool ja auch "etwas" ökonomischer gestalten würde.)

Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## antonio (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

wir sprechen noch mal wenns so weit ist.
wird zwar nicht heute und morgen sein aber es kommt(hoffentlich sehr spät)

antonio#h


----------



## Brotfisch (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Was die Fischereischein B - Pflicht für Verpachtungen betrifft, nehme ich es zurück. Ich hatte das in einem schon recht angejahrten Kommentar gelesen, aber beim Durchklicken der Fischereigesetze wurde klar, dass das längst diese Voraussetzung längst nicht mehr überwiegend gilt.

Kehrt man zum Hauptthema zurück: Natürlich kann man eine Konkurrenzorganisation schaffen und darauf setzen, dass möglichst viele, die jetzt in DAV oder VDSF und später im DAFV organisiert sind, dort aus- und bei einem selbst eintreten. Ob letzteres passiert, ist dann die spannende Frage. Für realistisch würde ich es jedenfalls nicht erachten, auf absehbare Zeit auch nur annähernd an die Größe der beiden anderen Verbände heranzukommen.

Gleichwohl kann man den Gedanken reizvoll finden und weiterspinnen. Schließlich gibt es auch bei den Jägern zwei Verbände, den traditionellen Jagdschutzverband und den Ökologischen Jagdverband. Sie unterscheiden sich wesentlich durch ihre inhaltlich-politische Ausrichtung (und natürlich durch die Größe). Ob eine solche Aufteilung erfolgreich ist, traue ich mir nicht einzuschätzen. Ein weiter Fischereiverband müsste sich dann auch klar inhaltlich abgrenzen vom DAFV. Das wird hier ja auch oft gefordert. Ob da ein Verband à la "Freies Angeln für freie Angler" so in die gesellschaftliche "Landschaft" passt, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt ja auch keinen Automobilistenverband, der für die Abschaffung der StVO eintritt.


----------



## DrThomas (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

wollte mich eigentlich bei politischen Themen zurückhalten, aber eine Frage liegt mir länger schon auf der Seele:
warum gründen wir nicht einfach einen dritten Verband hier aus dem Forum heraus?

Nur von und mit nachweislich selber angelnden Anglern und nur die direkten Interessen der Angler in D / EU vertretend? 
Stichwort z.B. Förderung des Angelsportes als Erholungssportart? Angleichung des deutschen Sportfischereirechtes an die Angelrechtslage in  z.B. Frankreich, Dänemark, Belgien, Niederlande etc, die alle deutlich anglerfreundliche Gesetze haben.

Gibt es nicht genug fähige Leute hier im AB, die nicht primär das Wohl Ihre eigenen Taschen (wofür das nun auch immer stehen mag...|kopfkrat ) im Sinn haben? 

(Nein, ich unterstelle mit diesem Post niemandem irgendetwas, ok? Nur damit ich nicht Abmahnpost nach hause bekomme. |krach: Wer sich hier angegriffen fühlt, darf das darlegen und wenn er ein berechtigtes Interesse hat, lösche ich auch Textteile die nicht durch die Meinungsfreiheit rechtlich gedeckt sind schnellstmöglich, ok? |wavey

In D gab es ja mal den Grundsatz:
Angler verklagen keine Angler und schön wäre es, würde ein neuer Verband auch da mal in der Satzung etwas gleichartiges dauerhaft festlegen!!!

genug für mich heute
Grüße
TOm

PS Shit, zu lange gebraucht zum Schreiben, zu viel telefoniert ...  ^^


----------



## ivo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*

Lieber Brotfisch,

Fischer bleiben Fischer. Wir sind Angler! Da gibt es einige Unterschiede, bzw. sollte es geben....


----------



## Stralsund (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



DrThomas schrieb:


> wollte mich eigentlich bei politischen Themen zurückhalten, aber eine Frage liegt mir länger schon auf der Seele:
> warum gründen wir nicht einfach einen dritten Verband hier aus dem Forum heraus?


Weil dieser 3. Verband nur 20 Angler interessieren würde. Das derzeitige Geschehen rund um die Fusion interessiert ja schon kaum einen. Von über 108 000 Boardies diskutiert kaum jemand die Themen rund um die DAV und VDSF.



DrThomas schrieb:


> Nur von und mit nachweislich selber angelnden Anglern und nur die direkten Interessen der Angler in D / EU vertretend?


*Die Interessen der Angler *gibt es schon mal gar nicht:
Catch & Release - die eine Hälfte so, die andere so
Fischereiprüfung - dito



DrThomas schrieb:


> Stichwort z.B. Förderung des Angelsportes als Erholungssportart?


Was will man da fördern? Die meisten Angler wollen in Ruhe an ihrem Gewässer sitzen und Fische fangen. Wenn unter "Förderung" des Angelsports zu verstehen ist, möglichst viele zum Angeln zu bewegen, damit noch mehr Wurmdosen und anderer Anglermüll am Ufer liegen und der angefütterte Angelplatz zum 10. Mal in Folge von einer Horde Party-Angler belegt, dann NEIN DANKE.



DrThomas schrieb:


> Angleichung des deutschen Sportfischereirechtes an die Angelrechtslage in  z.B. Frankreich, Dänemark, Belgien, Niederlande etc, die alle deutlich anglerfreundliche Gesetze haben.


1. Andere Länder, andere Sitten.
2. Gibt es kein deutsches Sportfischereirecht, da Fischereirecht Landesrecht ist und bleibt



DrThomas schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht genug fähige Leute hier im AB, die nicht primär das Wohl Ihre eigenen Taschen (wofür das nun auch immer stehen mag...|kopfkrat ) im Sinn haben?


Eine kommerzielle Werbe- und Kommunikationsplattform kann nicht als Grundlage eines von dir gewünschten selbstlosen Verbandes dienen.
Ich möchte keinen Verband, wo auch nur einer der Akteure der endlosen VDSF/DAV/Fusions-Themen etwas zu sagen hat. Und diese wollen es ja auch nicht siehe und laut Umfrageergebnis die Boardies auch nicht:
*DAFV - Neue Köpfe braucht das Land *

Letztes Jahr wurde übrigens eine solche Interessengruppe von Thomas9904 und gründler angekündigt und sollte umgehend erläutert werden. "I.D.A." sollte das heißen. "Interessengruppe Deutscher Angler" oder so ähnlich wahrscheinlich. "Wahrscheinlich" deshalb, weil alle Beiträge zu I.D.A. dann erklärungslos gelöscht wurden und man nie wieder etwas davon gehört hat. Kann sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken.



DrThomas schrieb:


> In D gab es ja mal den Grundsatz:
> Angler verklagen keine Angler und schön wäre es, würde ein neuer Verband auch da mal in der Satzung etwas gleichartiges dauerhaft festlegen!!!


;+ Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
1. Warum sollte ich einen Angler verklagen?
2. Warum sollte ich ihn bei trifftigen Gründen nicht verklagen?
Soll ein Angler bei jeder Körperverletzung, Diebstahl etc. nach dem Fischereischein fragen und gegebenenfalls von einer Anzeige absehen?

Viel Lärm um nichts. Schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil euch allen!


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurde übrigens eine solche Interessengruppe von Thomas9904 und gründler angekündigt und sollte umgehend erläutert werden. "I.D.A." sollte das heißen. "Interessengruppe Deutscher Angler" oder so ähnlich wahrscheinlich. "Wahrscheinlich" deshalb, weil alle Beiträge zu I.D.A. dann erklärungslos gelöscht wurden und man nie wieder etwas davon gehört hat. Kann sich jeder seinen Teil dazu denken.
> 
> !


 
Laber hier kein Scheiß das IDA von mir aus kommt oder ich Mitgründer bin,ich habe ledeglich geschrieben was es darstellte,erstellt/ins Leben gerufen haben IDA andere,damit hab ich rein gar nix zutun gehabt.

Woher nimmst du diese Weisheiten die nicht ansatzweise der Wahrheit entsprechen.


Wird immer besser hier,wohl zuviel Sonne auf der Insel ab bekommen wa.





|wavey:


----------



## Stralsund (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



gründler schrieb:


> Laber hier kein Scheiß das IDA von mir aus kommt oder ich Mitgründer bin,ich habe ledeglich geschrieben was es darstellte,erstellt/ins Leben gerufen haben IDA andere,damit hab ich rein gar nix zutun gehabt.
> 
> Woher nimmst du diese Weisheiten die nicht ansatzweise der Wahrheit entsprechen.
> 
> ...


 Mir scheint, du hast von etwas anderem eher zu wenig abbekommen.

 Gewöhne dir erstmal einen ordentlichen Ton an!
Ich habe weder geschrieben, dass I.D.A. von dir kommt noch dass du Mitgründer bist.
Du hattest angekündigt, dass noch eine Erklärung kommt, was I.D.A.  darstellen soll etc. (schreibst du ja selbst!). Ob diese überhaupt noch kam, keine Ahnung, da die  Sache ja schnell wieder aus dem Forum verschwunden ist.
Du und Thomas9904 haben das Board neugierig gemacht und danach kam nichts. Den genauen Wortlaut könnte man nachzuvollziehen, wenn es das Thema dazu noch geben würde. Aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer wurde ja alles gelöscht.



> Ich möchte keinen Verband, wo auch nur einer der Akteure der endlosen VDSF/DAV/Fusions-Themen etwas zu sagen hat.


*quod erat demonstrandum :vik:*


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du hast von etwas anderem eher zu wenig abbekommen.
> 
> Gewöhne dir erstmal einen ordentlichen Ton an!
> Ich habe weder geschrieben, dass I.D.A. von dir kommt noch dass du Mitgründer bist.
> ...


 

Und schon wieder falsch,alle möglichen leute haben gefragt was IDA ist...usw.darauf hin wurde ledeglich von mir gesagt das man abwarten solle IDA baut sich auf,von einer Erklärung oder wie auch immer die da kommen solle hab ich nix geschrieben.
Das wahr dann wohl einer der anderen 10-15 Mann von IDA.

Und keine Angst nachdem meine Family bedroht wurde und Sachschaden entstanden ist hab ich alle offiz. Ämter niedergelegt,und ich werde nie wieder nur Ansatzweise was fürs Angeln tun,weder auf Vereinsbasis noch auf Landes...etc.noch in einem neuen Verband.

So und nun fahr ich raus in Wald,und bin hier wieder raus,und tue mir ein gefallen und alle anderen auch,last mein Namen in Zukunft aus dem Spiel. 

*Ich habe fertig mit dem thema Angler Verband Ämter....etc.*

Da ist es im Jagdlichen und im Politischen angenehmer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ob da ein Verband à la "Freies Angeln für freie Angler" so in die gesellschaftliche "Landschaft" passt, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt ja auch keinen Automobilistenverband, der für die Abschaffung der StVO eintritt.



Das ist in diesem Sinne natürlich völliger Quatsch.

Natürlich muss es Regeln und Gesetze geben, auch in der Angelfischerei. Allerdings muss es keine Regeln geben, die das Angeln an sich oder den Einstieg in die Angelei unnötig und unsinnig erschweren, sowie keine solchen, die das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz interpretieren. 

Um mal bei Deinem Automobilverband zu bleiben.

Der ADAC wehrt sich gegen die Einführung eines generellen Tempolimits auf Autobahnen oder die PKW-Maut.

Wäre der VDSF der ADAC würden die nicht nur Tempo 120 befürworten, sondern sogar noch für Tempo 100 einstehen, sowie die PKW-Maut auch auf Bundesstraßen fordern.


----------



## fogman (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Weil dieser 3. Verband nur 20 Angler interessieren würde. Das derzeitige Geschehen rund um die Fusion interessiert ja schon kaum einen. Von über 108 000 Boardies diskutiert kaum jemand die Themen rund um die DAV und VDSF.


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich diskutiere zwar nicht mit, aber interessiert bin ich gleichwohl. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen daß es vielen anderen genauso geht.

Gerade als Anfänger setze ich mich mit den verschiedenen Verbänden und Vereinen auseinander. Da ist es toll neben den vollmundigen Versprechungen auf den Verbandsseiten eine alternative Informationsquelle zu haben.

Eine Umfrage hier im Forum würde vielleicht ein ganz anderes Licht auf die Sache werfen. Natürlich wird man nicht die Mitgliederzahlen eines VDSF erreichen und ich maße mir auch nicht an irgendwelche Schätzungen abzugeben. Aber mehr als 100 Leute sollten doch, bei entsprechender Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, drin sein?


----------

